# Cdx!



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*A great "brag" day for Ricochet GSPs yesterday as both Mother & Son earned the last legs of their respective obedience titles. *

*Curlew (FC/AFC Ricochet's Lightning Feather SH) earned her CD while her son Zio (Ricochet's Iroquois Hunter JH CD) completed his CDX at the Ft. Myers Obedience Trials on Sunday May 23rd. 

Zio placed 2nd in his Open A trial with a score of 186.*

*Congrats Becky & Curlew; Pearce & Zio!*


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Great! Congratulations! Thats quite an accomplishment! You kinda like to spend time with your dogs don't you. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations!! You guys have worked soooo hard!


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

What a wonderful accomplishment on a breed not often seen in obedience! Way to go!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Great! Congratulations! Thats quite an accomplishment! You kinda like to spend time with your dogs don't you. :biggrin:


<lol> Waitaminit... it's only ONE right now! :wink:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations! A "BRAG" well earned!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations, you both did awesomely!
Was your obedience trial part of that big dog show in Ft Myers last weekend? I managed to catch a bit about it on the TV news on Sunday (I'm a touch north of Ft Myers), plus a local dog friend, an Irish Wolf Hound was competing in the show dog part. (as you can tell, I don't own a pedigree).


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Congratulations, you both did awesomely!
> Was your obedience trial part of that big dog show in Ft Myers last weekend? I managed to catch a bit about it on the TV news on Sunday (I'm a touch north of Ft Myers), plus a local dog friend, an Irish Wolf Hound was competing in the show dog part. (as you can tell, I don't own a pedigree).


Yes, the obedience trial was part of that dog show in Ft. Myers. It included conformation and agility as well as obedience.

Interesting that you brought up the Irish Wolfhounds. There was a group of them on Sunday that were near our ring & I kept thinking to myself "wow... are they ever BIG!" The people handling them looked VERY small next to those giants.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, our little mate was one of the dogs you saw. 18 months old, the biggest dog I've ever met, and they tell me he's still growing and has quite a bit more filling out to go. He's truly gorgeous, a happy, loving, well adjusted dog.


----------



## versatile_shelties (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new title!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

*Agh!*

Apparently, AKC doesn't have any record of Zio getting his last leg. They have info from the previous trial in May in Lakeland, but nothing from Ft. Meyers. They are looking for the info now.

If they can't find it they said I might have to send copies of the ribbons, which is no big thing. But was it ever a good thing I followed up on this!

Moral of the story: If you haven't heard from AKC & your trial was over a month ago, contact them.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Ok, finally everything is sorted out. Zio's official CDX title will be arriving in the mail sometime this week. :biggrin:


----------

